# new member



## andymlm (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello All,

I just got myself an Avus Silver Mk1 TT 180, and look forward to working on it as an antidote to the old cars I work on for a living!, (lots of old minis!) I already have a problem so will head over to the relavant page!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## andymlm (Nov 1, 2019)

Heres the car in question


----------

